# Looking for Cheapest Supplier....



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

of bulk refined shea! The cheapest I've found so far is JEDwards. Has anyone ever used refined shea from them? Or do you use another supplier? TIA!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I use them and have been very happy with them


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I've used them also, but the unrefined Shea I purchased from them had pockets of what looked like sunflower seed shells in it. I had to strain everythng I used which was a nuisance. I asked them if that was normal for their unrefined Shea and they said no it wasn't. I went back to Columbus for the next order of Shea.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Check out http://www.globalmamas.org/

I've heard lots of good things about them and the shea butter and they're fair trade, too. You have to create an id but then you can see all the prices. That will be the place I next order my shea butter from.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I use Columbus.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I've bought many, many pounds of refined shea from Jedwards. It has always been excellent quality. Silky smooth. The price is great so I use it in all my soap and in my shea cream. Someone just gave me a block of the Colombus refined & it's so grainy. No good for shea cream but fine for soap, at least.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If someone wants to hold a shea butter coop, now that it is cooling off, I would be happy to purchase some also. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I would too.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Jedwards has great prices. I may order from them next. Also, check out soapgoods.com. I've ordered a couple of different shea butters and other oils from them. They're prices are good and they will ship your order the same day.


----------

